# water from kitchen sink running into washing machine!



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Is this normal? The washing machine connects to a pipe under the sink right beside the pipe which carries the drained sink water away and some of it ends up in the washing machine. I've never heard anyone else mention this so im wondering if it's normal or I have something connected strangely or need to buy an extra piece of something....or what?

It doesn't seem too good especially when I have done the washing up and that dirty water is running into the washing machine pipes straight into the washing machine. I then have to drain the washing machine of all that water before I use it.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

It most definitely should not be doing that. Sounds like you need to get a plumber out to correct the piping.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

Water is running from the drain pipe of the sink, up the drain pipe of the washer and into the machine? It definitely doesn't sound like everything's connected properly. I'm having trouble visualizing it though, since I've never seen a washer share a drain with a kitchen sink.


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Has it always done this, or is it a new problem?

Do both the sink and washing machine drain slowly?

Do you hear a gurgling sound when either one drains?


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nd_deadhead* 
Has it always done this, or is it a new problem?

Do both the sink and washing machine drain slowly?

Do you hear a gurgling sound when either one drains?

Yes it's always done this.

Im not sure whether they drain slowly, can't tell with the washing machine, but the sink seems to drain about the normal speed.

Yes there is a definate gurgling sound when the washing machine drains! And you can see water being pushed up into the sink for a brief moment, which is the washing machine water when it is being drained.

*for visualizing it* under the sink where you have the pipe which the drained sink water goes into, about halfway up it there is a nozzle which has the washing machine water pipe attatched to it. -does that help?

It looks like it's supposed to do this, could it be this was a cheap idea from the landlord? so he didn't have to get a seperate pipe or something for the washing machine pipe to attatch to?


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

My guess is that the vent line is plugged. Every sink drain needs a vent, to allow air to escape, so water can drain freely. If the vent is plugged, water runs slowly, and in your case, where two lines drain to the same pipe, it can back up.

Under the sink, you should see a pipe going up, above the connection between the sink and washing machine.

The fix for this is to get up on the roof and clear the vent. There may be a bird nest at the top, or some other obstruction that you can easily clear out. If not, you might have to run a hose or a plumbers snake down the vent line to unclog it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_117396_clear...-plumbing.html


----------



## nd_deadhead (Sep 22, 2005)

Samy23, have you made any progress?


----------



## SleeplessMommy (Jul 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *samy23* 
*for visualizing it* under the sink where you have the pipe which the drained sink water goes into, about halfway up it there is a nozzle which has the washing machine water pipe attatched to it. -does that help?

Is this in a basement?

They are supposed to have separate traps ... code *requires* it. If you a renter, the owner needs to fix it. If you are an owner, plan on a plumber visit and a few hundred $. It will make your laundry much cleaner!

It is possible that the (shared) drain pipe is partially blocked, as a secondary problem.


----------



## samy23 (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes I have called the landlord about the problem, he is going to arrange for a plumber to come out and take a look.

It's not a house or in a basement room, it's the kitchen of an apartment. At first when I told the landlord he said "well can't you just continue emptying the washing machine of water before using it?"







I wasn't sure what to say because yes I could do that.....but I'd prefer not to, and who knows what kind of dirt is still coming back in....so I said that it wouldn't be ideal to do that. Anyway he is arranging for a plumber to come out and see it. I guess now it's Friday it will probably be next week.


----------

